# This is what I call a reputable breeder.



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

I am at awe with Mr. Du Van Tran, of Diamond Maltese.

If in my previous posts I had expressed any doubt in his integrity, I take it back with many apologies.

This man is a real gentleman.

Today I finally had the courage to pick up the phone and tell him the challenges I am facing with all the health issues of Dolcina.

I was totally surprised when he offered to take her back and reimburse me the full amount I paid for her. Not only that, he offered to send me some money for the Vet bills I had incurred so far.

I burst into :crying:tears, and I said....of course I want to keep her, but that I was very grateful that he was so forthcoming.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

That's good to hear. I am sure you feel much better now.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Cool. Will he help with the vet bills even if you keep her??? That would be really great! 

I'm glad you got a good response, it does make all the difference, doesn't it...


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:aktion033::aktion033: there's still wonderful people out there, he's one


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

It was wonderful that he offered,I'm sure he wasn't surprised you couldn't give her up.I know I couldn't do that,once they cross the threashold of our house,they're family ,that's it.
Hearing you couldn't give her up ,I'm sure made him feel good knowing she's in a loving home. Glad he's offering to cover vet bills,that's rare in anyone these days,to take up the gauntlet. Good on him for doing that,it shows real integrity.

I hope she's on the mend soon!

Hugs,Michelle


----------



## DebbyZ (Aug 5, 2010)

OK, Now I'm scared. Isn't the whole point of buying a puppy from a reputable breeder is to AVOID health problems? I mean - its nice of the breeder to offer to take the dog back, but as we all understand - its unlikely that anyone would give the puppy back...


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Debby,
Breeders are not god. They can do their very best job but they cannot create the perfect puppy. We recommend a reputable breeder because:
1. They are conscientious of the health issues
2. They have researched their lines to know what is being produced
3. They stand behind their puppies when a problem does come up

Any breeder who has been around for a while and says they've never had a health issue is full of it IMO...its not that they breed perfection, its what they do when they have a problem that matters to me.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

jmm said:


> Debby,
> Breeders are not god. They can do their very best job but they cannot create the perfect puppy. We recommend a reputable breeder because:
> 1. They are conscientious of the health issues
> 2. They have researched their lines to know what is being produced
> ...


Great post Jackie:thumbsup:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

jmm said:


> Debby,
> Breeders are not god. They can do their very best job but they cannot create the perfect puppy. We recommend a reputable breeder because:
> 1. They are conscientious of the health issues
> 2. They have researched their lines to know what is being produced
> ...


 
:goodpost::aktion033:


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

jmm said:


> Debby,
> Breeders are not god. They can do their very best job but they cannot create the perfect puppy. We recommend a reputable breeder because:
> 1. They are conscientious of the health issues
> 2. They have researched their lines to know what is being produced
> ...


So true!!! Good post!

There are many 'reputable' breeders out there that will deny the problem, try to turn the issue around to the owner and refuse to be accountable when health issues come up. Sadly, many owners don't realize what type of person the breeder is until something bad does comes up. 

Health can never be guaranteed. But I'm glad Doclina's breeder is willing to help you out. I would take the him up on his offer. Good luck!


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

I am glad he came through for you. Sometimes just talking about it will resolve any problems you might be having. :thumbsup:


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

jmm said:


> Debby,
> Breeders are not god. They can do their very best job but they cannot create the perfect puppy. We recommend a reputable breeder because:
> 1. They are conscientious of the health issues
> 2. They have researched their lines to know what is being produced
> ...


 :goodpost:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Tina said:


> I am glad he came through for you. Sometimes just talking about it will resolve any problems you might be having. :thumbsup:


Yes, i agree with this! Sometimes just talking it out with the breeder in question is a lot more effective than making unhappy comments on a public forum.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

That is wonderful news in what the breeder offered!! They have gorgeous pups too!!! Even though you could not part with your baby, I do hope he pays some :chilin the vet bills........wonderful outcome and we will remember this when we go to buy next time!!! Such an awesome gesture!!! :chili:Thank you so much for sharing this info with us.......


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

bellaratamaltese said:


> Yes, i agree with this! Sometimes just talking it out with the breeder in question is a lot more effective than making unhappy comments on a public forum.


I totally agree with first talking to the breeder, but do you mean, that you should only post positive things about a breeder or the dog's health? I think people should be able to post their first hand experiences, whether positive or negative, regardless. I'm not saying it needs to be done in a malicious way at all, but a lot of people welcome the whole truth.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I think it's when someone brings up a problem without even having a definitive diagnosis or not knowing what the breeder is going to do BEFORE speaking to them and posting without all the info. 
I understand people panic when their little malt is ill but jumping to conclusions or giving the elusion that the breeder may or may not do anything or even know anything isn't really fair.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

iheartbisou said:


> I totally agree with first talking to the breeder, but do you mean, that you should only post positive things about a breeder or the dog's health? I think people should be able to post their first hand experiences, whether positive or negative, regardless. I'm not saying it needs to be done in a malicious way at all, but a lot of people welcome the whole truth.


Oh I definitely feel people have a right to post (and should post) if they are having health issues with their pup. It's more the implying that it's a breeder's fault and that they were sold a 'defective' dog that I think shouldn't be posted without having spoken to the breeder. In this particular case, I'm sure the OP may regret the comments she has made and I'm sure she wouldnt' have posted them if she had spoken with the breeder first. 



Cosy said:


> I think it's when someone brings up a problem without even having a definitive diagnosis or not knowing what the breeder is going to do BEFORE speaking to them and posting without all the info.
> I understand people panic when their little malt is ill but jumping to conclusions or giving the elusion that the breeder may or may not do anything or even know anything isn't really fair.


Yes, I agree.


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

bellaratamaltese said:


> ...... It's more the implying that it's a breeder's fault and that they were sold a 'defective' dog that I think shouldn't be posted without having spoken to the breeder........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

